# Is Bill Clinton a Brony?



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jun 26, 2011)

Former-President Bill Clinton appeared (spoke?) on NPR's weekly show, _Wait Wait, Don't Tell Me_ to play their "Not my Job" game. What questions could they possibly give to someone who was once the most powerful man on earth? Three questions about My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. Just listen to it.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 26, 2011)

Ugh, made me a little vomity. Anyways, a semi with half a brain missing would be able to answer all these questions correctly. Just awful...


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jun 26, 2011)

Evandeskunk said:


> Ugh, made me a little vomity. Anyways, a semi with half a brain missing would be able to answer all these questions correctly. Just awful...


 
To be perfectly honest, they could've done better, but I'm sure Peter Segal knows as much about it as Clinton. Although, one of their former contributors (who is a self-proclaimed brony) came on afterwards and deemed Clinton is worthy of bronyhood.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 26, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> To be perfectly honest, they could've done better, but I'm sure Peter Segal knows as much about it as Clinton. Although, one of their former contributors (who is a self-proclaimed brony) came on afterwards and deemed Clinton is worthy of bronyhood.


 
Bronyhood? You make it sound like people give a crap. And I wonder why he would want Clinton (even if it is jokingly) to be a brony? Its not like he was the president or anything. Just full of "ugh, no, please find the exit."


----------



## Aden (Jun 26, 2011)

What is the cutoff frequency of 128kbps MP3 encoding?
A. Banana
B. 16kHz
C. Daniel Tosh

A microphone and a guitar pickup are both examples of what?
A. Transducers
B. Old Spice
C. Sushi

If your speakers sound odd and the stereo image is messed up, what might be a potential problem?
A. Carbohydrates
B. Phase cancellation
C. The royal wedding

If you answered B, A, B, you're obviously an audio expert!


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 26, 2011)

Aden said:


> What is the cutoff frequency of 128kbps MP3 encoding?
> A. Banana
> B. 16kHz
> C. Daniel Tosh
> ...


 
Wait... Number one wasn't Daniel Tosh?


----------



## Aden (Jun 26, 2011)

Evandeskunk said:


> Wait... Number one wasn't Daniel Tosh?


 
I know, I know, kind of a trick question. Sorry about that.


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2011)

My carbohydrates always fuck up my car stereo.


----------



## Kamatz (Jun 26, 2011)

Meh I thought it was funny. They made Clinton talk about My Little Pony and sound all embarrassed. I call that a win.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, but the questions! Seriously! Too easy.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 29, 2011)

Fuck no. On similar note, bronies need to stop saying they "converted" people. Liking pony =/= a cult, religion, or some super secret fucking club. Rrrg, pisses me off. Getting back on track, no he's not. Unless he tweets about liking ponies, he doesn't like ponies. Fuck.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 29, 2011)

bill clinton makes fluttershy a little uncomfortable


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 29, 2011)

nharmonia said:


> Yeah, but the questions! Seriously! Too easy.


 If they asked a question like, "In what episodes other than the first two did princess luna appear in?" and answered that it's a trick question, then I would believe he's a brony.


----------



## RailRide (Jun 29, 2011)

Wasn't Clinton asked (back during his presidential campaign) whether he wore boxers or briefs?

---PCJ


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh my God, who gives a fuck?


----------



## johnny (Jun 30, 2011)

pretty funny. I dont know if he really likes ponies, but thats awesome regardless. :3


----------



## Sar (Jul 7, 2011)

His moment of embarrasment made my day


----------

